# Eat Your Heart Out You Easterners, Mid Westerrners and Southerners



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just had a life event this afternoon. The humidity in Canon City, Colorado hit 2%. That is the lowest humidity I ever experienced before in my lifetime.

Too bad the fuking temperature is 104 degrees Fahrenheit.

:smile::smile:


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Today we had 91.4F with 53% humidity. 

Hurts to breathe, I don't know how you people down near the equator do it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I just had a life event this afternoon. The humidity in Canon City, Colorado hit 2%. That is the lowest humidity I ever experienced before in my lifetime.
> 
> Too bad the fuking temperature is 104 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> :smile::smile:





Cassandra Lane said:


> Today we had 91.4F with 53% humidity.
> 
> Hurts to breathe, I don't know how you people down near the equator do it.


When I really did live near the equator in the rain forest (jungle) of Costa Rica it would often hit 90 degrees, 90% humidity during rainy season. That a killer!#-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cassandra Lane said:


> Today we had 91.4F with 53% humidity.
> 
> Hurts to breathe, I don't know how you people down near the equator do it.


Normal for St. Louis summers although the 90s are a bit high for June. We can get into the 90+/90 with rain like Lee commented. 
I work in the yard a lot in the summer and can look like I jumped in a lake in no time at all.
Thery are predicting 90+ into next week. Close to 100 by Sunday. 93/41 today.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Normal for St. Louis summers although the 90s are a bit high for June. We can get into the 90+/90 with rain like Lee commented.
> I work in the yard a lot in the summer and can look like I jumped in a lake in no time at all.
> Thery are predicting 90+ into next week. Close to 100 by Sunday. 93/41 today.


It's headed your way....good riddance.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> It's headed your way....good riddance.



:-k...........:-o NOW I know who's to blame! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I just had a life event this afternoon. The humidity in Canon City, Colorado hit 2%. That is the lowest humidity I ever experienced before in my lifetime.
> 
> Too bad the fuking temperature is 104 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> :smile::smile:


Sounds miserable! I was in CO earlier this year and it was 10% humidity. I got so sick!

Coming home was something else. It felt ... damp.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My B-I-L lives in NM. I like the heat, but sometimes that is really hot. He always says; "but it's a dry heat". I usually respond; "so is an oven". 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> My B-I-L lives in NM. I like the heat, but sometimes that is really hot. He always says; "but it's a dry heat". I usually respond; "so is an oven".
> 
> DFrost


It was kind of interesting that the temperature comfort index this heatwave was showing the temperature about 6 degrees cooler than it actually was. That's from calculating in the very low humidity.

It was like a oven but I didn't sweat as my brains fried.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Yesterday was 91 with a 91% humidity at one point. Of course the blower motor on my air unit went out last Wednesday and being the cheap bastard that I am I'm repairing it myself...thank god the new motor comes FedEx today... I plan to have icicles on my windows later! :-\"


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Philly today is expected to be 94 with +90% humidity.
Tomorrow we expect to hit 100 with +90% humidity.

Typical August weather for us. A bit early this year! Should translate to a great summer season for the merchants at the Jersey Shore!

Sucks for SAR air scent training. Hour plus training exercises will probably be out of the question for most of our dogs.

Craig


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

We get a 2 day breather between heat waves. The next couple of days is low 80's, low humidity, then zooming back to the mid nineties.

The old swamp cooler is doing a great job keeping the house cool.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Swamp coolers are really good in low humidity area and considerably less expensive than air conditioning. It was 93 here yesterday and supposed to be 95 today. I'm not complaining, I much prefer the heat to the cold, any day.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Swamp coolers are really good in low humidity area and considerably less expensive than air conditioning. It was 93 here yesterday and supposed to be 95 today. I'm not complaining, I much prefer the heat to the cold, any day.
> 
> DFrost


Not me! I'm not a 90 plus dude. I'm moving from here (5400 ft elevation) to a town that's 8500 ft elevation. Average summer temperatures there are in the 70's.

I do like Colorado compared to North Idaho. Here there is 300 days of sunshine a year.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm moving from here (5400 ft elevation) to a town that's 8500 ft elevation. .



Good granny grunt, at that altitude do you have wear an oxegen tank to walk to the corner store?

David


----------



## Brad Trull (Apr 9, 2012)

Stinks here we are the beginning of a drought , most all of Indiana is in it, 4th worst on record for May, June on record. I picked a great year to plant some spruce trees and blackberries


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Good granny grunt, at that altitude do you have wear an oxegen tank to walk to the corner store?
> 
> David


I did a lot of internet research and then double checked with my VA doctor ito see if it was safe for a heart patient to live over a mile and a half high. The VA doc said have fun, enjoy. The websites indicated the same.

One of the websites I was on said there was a study going on in Colorado because people live longer here because of the Rocky Mountain altitude.

It does get me closer to heaven ya know!!!\\/

They call the town I'm moving to "the town above the clouds".


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Summer in holland, today pretty weather....low 70's, humidity 80%, no rain. Fore cast tomorrow, low 60's, about 80 % humidity, 95% chance of heaving rain

I want 80/90, light breeze..


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

92/51 and that's a bit better than normal....so jealous, gotta transfer! It's going to keep getting hotter until Halloween around here.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> 92/51 and that's a bit better than normal....so jealous, gotta transfer! It's going to keep getting hotter until Halloween around here.[/QUOTE
> 
> 4:30PM 81 degrees 20% humidity 10MPH breeze Just perfect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> 4:30PM 81 degrees 20% humidity 10MPH breeze Just perfect.
> 
> Take it from a old guy, life is shorter than you think.
> 
> ...


I have big plans to do so!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Swamp coolers are really good in low humidity area and considerably less expensive than air conditioning. It was 93 here yesterday and supposed to be 95 today. I'm not complaining, I much prefer the heat to the cold, any day.
> 
> DFrost



Ditto on the heat vs cold!
You get really hot and you go into the air conditioning and feel cooler immediately. You get really cold and you shiver and shake forever. Cold goes right through you.
A bit of shade and a big glass of ice water and I can stay in it all day. I'd hibernate all winter if I could.


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

It was 99 with 20% humidity today, tho this week it was 104 with 12% hum. I STILL say, I do prefer our "dry" heat here in Central California!
Humidity = YUK IMHO.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Ditto on the heat vs cold!
> You get really hot and you go into the air conditioning and feel cooler immediately. You get really cold and you shiver and shake forever. Cold goes right through you.
> A bit of shade and a big glass of ice water and I can stay in it all day. I'd hibernate all winter if I could.



But here it's a dry cold!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Well it can get as hot today as it wants....new blower motor arrived yesterday and now it's nice and cool again. :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay to party is over here in southern Colorado. We had 2 days of great weather and now tomorrow back up to 99 degrees. 

I gotta wash cars tomorrow. I'll be out there at 6AM before the wash soap drys right on the car.

I read one of the Colorado wildfire was now 100 sq. miles.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

We've had some really nice weather here lately, which is great because this time of year it never gets dark up here. You can get a lot done and really get some mileage out of your days in the summer especially when the weather is nice. After 4+ months of 19-21 hour days believe me when I say that I am a bit glad when the summer comes to a close.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

I dont think I would get used to alaskan weather ever


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Keith Earle said:


> I dont think I would get used to alaskan weather ever


How 'bout whale blubber or a good walrus steak or seal burger?:-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Keith Earle said:


> I dont think I would get used to alaskan weather ever


You either find a way to adapt or let it consume you. It's important to find recreational activities to get involved with. Without it many people end up being holed up for months at a time with no physical or mental outlet - not good, and probably why there's such an issue with depression, alcoholism, DV, etc up here.

I travel between two residences throughout the month 9 months of the year, one of them is in a fairly remote location and a significant departure from the city life I lead during the week. There's always plenty to do and see, so the winter or weather rarely gets to me - except when it drops to like 15-20 below for weeks on end. :???:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My bucket list includes a trip to Alaska to pan for gold. I don't expect to make a fortune. I just want the experience and find a little color. I buy concentrate from a vendor in Alaska and I do like that yellow color in the bottom of my pan.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> My bucket list includes a trip to Alaska to pan for gold. I don't expect to make a fortune. I just want the experience and find a little color. I buy concentrate from a vendor in Alaska and I do like that yellow color in the bottom of my pan.
> 
> DFrost


Better take some bug repellant with you. The mosquitoes there are so big they call them the unofficial Alaska State Bird.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> My bucket list includes a trip to Alaska to pan for gold. I don't expect to make a fortune. I just want the experience and find a little color. I buy concentrate from a vendor in Alaska and I do like that yellow color in the bottom of my pan.
> 
> DFrost


If you ever make it up here let me know. I don't know much about panning but I'd be happy to show you around a few gorgeous places. If'n you'd like some company I'd give panning a try along side ya.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Better take some bug repellant with you. The mosquitoes there are so big they call them the unofficial Alaska State Bird.


Tsk, Tsk, those big ones eat our little ones. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Tsk, Tsk, those big ones eat our little ones. :twisted:


Little humans or little mosquitoes


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Little humans or little mosquitoes


No pygmies here, the bear scarfed them down eons ago. So that'd be big skeeters eatin' the little ones. That'll learn them, mmmm hmmm. Not sure if my Carl (Sling Blade) impersonation is coming through or not ha ha. :-$


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> If you ever make it up here let me know. I don't know much about panning but I'd be happy to show you around a few gorgeous places. If'n you'd like some company I'd give panning a try along side ya.


I'd holler at ya in a heart beat. Honesly, I don't expect to make my millions panning for gold, it's just an adventure I want to do before the Hover 'round becomes my primary mode of transportation. ha ha I have purchased concentrate from a company called Felix's Paydirt and I think I've recovered more gold than it cost. It fun either way.

DFrost


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd blind-swap just about anyone on here so far as weather, almost. It's supposed to hit 102 today with mid 90's humidity. Our weather forecasts include a heat index factor due to the always high humidity. Like wearing a wool blanket in the summer around here. But we adapt and so do the dogs. But normally, we do any training at daybreak. Mid day is for sipping a tall iced glass of sweet tea and swinging in the shade of the live oaks. We actually look forward to gulf tropical storms to bring in some wind. 

I could hang with the long days of Alaska, just not sure I could handle the long days of dark. It depresses me already when I have to drive home from work at 5P in the dark when winter comes. We dont have a 'winter' persay though, rarely gets in the 30's. Alaska trip is definitely on my bucket list. Agree with David, and making that trip while I can still hike and fish. Panning gold sounds like fun. 

Skeeters, heck we have landing strips here in Louisiana! They are humongous year-round. You can even hear them when the fly past your head.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I'd blind-swap just about anyone on here so far as weather, almost. It's supposed to hit 102 today with mid 90's humidity. Our weather forecasts include a heat index factor due to the always high humidity. Like wearing a wool blanket in the summer around here. But we adapt and so do the dogs. But normally, we do any training at daybreak. Mid day is for sipping a tall iced glass of sweet tea and swinging in the shade of the live oaks. We actually look forward to gulf tropical storms to bring in some wind.
> 
> I could hang with the long days of Alaska, just not sure I could handle the long days of dark. It depresses me already when I have to drive home from work at 5P in the dark when winter comes. We dont have a 'winter' persay though, rarely gets in the 30's. Alaska trip is definitely on my bucket list. Agree with David, and making that trip while I can still hike and fish. Panning gold sounds like fun.
> 
> Skeeters, heck we have landing strips here in Louisiana! They are humongous year-round. You can even hear them when the fly past your head.


Sorry about that humidity. That's a killer. We are 100 right now at 4PM. Humidity is just 5%. There is a negative to the low humidity. It sure isn't helping out this wildfire disaster we are having.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

Two days of sunshine and 75 degrees in a row,and the same month amazing\\/
The rest of the month 100% humidity or rain and 50 degrees :-({|=, we renamed this month Junuary.
We're trying to set a record for the coldest and wettest spring, and that is a tough record to break in Vancouver.
The Fraser river crests this coming weekend, so flood watch is on. Then I fly out to work hopefully not on a float plane. Bonus we have one and a half times the normal snow pack so we're not supposed to hope for sun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Triple digits predicted for a couple of days here by Thursday. Doubtful if they will be accompanied by low humidity. I don't recall having seen that combo here. :lol:


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Hans Akerbakk said:


> Two days of sunshine and 75 degrees in a row,and the same month amazing\\/
> The rest of the month 100% humidity or rain and 50 degrees :-({|=, we renamed this month Junuary.
> We're trying to set a record for the coldest and wettest spring, and that is a tough record to break in Vancouver.
> The Fraser river crests this coming weekend, so flood watch is on. Then I fly out to work hopefully not on a float plane. Bonus we have one and a half times the normal snow pack so we're not supposed to hope for sun.


Scarey about river crests. At least you have mountains with valleys so you have somewhere to run to. When it floods here from hurricanes, we grab the boat or swim! But we arent in as much danger as where my daughter lives in NewOrleans which is a right in a bowl so if it floods, well, remember Katrina? Not pretty. 

Been in your neck of the woods once, absolutely gorgeous countryside. But....left my lunch on the side of that really curvy roller coaster road near Banff. Yuck.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I was half as joking around when I wrote this thread. Now I feel sorry for all you dudes suffering with no power to run air conditioning during this killer heat and humidity


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Pretty stifling here. Storms are starting to build - hope we don't we anything like the ones they got in the MD/VA areas on Friday. ........ Husband said car thermometer read 108, Airport says 106 (edited, just went up) and my shaded deck says 100. 

We were not hit though and have power. Guess we should look into a generator sooner than later though as mom is on an oxygen machine at night.

I have been bringing the pup in when it hits 100 out back, but he really seems fine with it, is not panting, and full of energy...has a plastic swimming pool I fill up every other day and lots of shade.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Pretty stifling here. Storms are starting to build - hope we don't we anything like the ones they got in the MD/VA areas on Friday. ........ Husband said car thermometer read 108, Airport says 106 (edited, just went up) and my shaded deck says 100.
> 
> We were not hit though and have power. Guess we should look into a generator sooner than later though as mom is on an oxygen machine at night.
> 
> I have been bringing the pup in when it hits 100 out back, but he really seems fine with it, is not panting, and full of energy...has a plastic swimming pool I fill up every other day and lots of shade.


My dogs practically quit eating once temps hit 95 degrees!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My dogs practically quit eating once temps hit 95 degrees!


Probably smart dogs. I notice if I put Beau out too soon after breakfast he pants some probably the heat of digestion plus outside so I am shifing more food to night for now and I have always brought him in at night anyway.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Probably smart dogs. I notice if I put Beau out too soon after breakfast he pants some probably the heat of digestion plus outside so I am shifing more food to night for now and I have always brought him in at night anyway.


Too bad I'm not that smart.

I can't do any outside chores so I sit by the swamp cooler eating Nachos and drinking some rum and cokes. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

4th straight day at 100+ and they predict it will remain the same for the rest of this week. 
Both dogs are outside with plenty of shade. Ceiling fan under the patio cover and an additional box fan on the ground for them. Water change 2-3 times a day just to keep it cooler. 
After wetting down their bellies a couple of times the first day they now go to the hose when I go outside. Quick learners!


----------

